# Adding CPC to your resume?



## cindya19 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi - looking for feedback on how to add the Coding Course and the CPC certification to your resume?  Where did you add it and how did you word it as your goal to now make it your priortiy to obtain a Coding position?  I do have years of experience with Medical Claims, electronic filing & follow up.  
Thanks, appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## aimie (Apr 8, 2011)

*cpc*

hello
if you have the cpc certification add it to your name by seperating it by comma.  Before you list your job experience list your positive qualities. Try a resume writer i now a good one. Also check out resume sites they can give you tips


----------



## burri0424 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Adding  'CPC' to your resume*

On my resume, I have a 'summary of qulifications' listed under my contact info, which is at the top of the page. it it a bulletted list of the things I believe qualify me for a coding job.
You might state: successfully passed American Academy of Professional Coders certification exam.

For the coding course, this should go in the education section. You may want to also highlight which course work your program covered: anatomy and physiology, medical language, cpt coding, ICD-9 coding, etc.

it is a great idea to go to websites online to learn about resume writing. If you can afford it, it might be a wise career investment to have a professional resume writing service write your resume for you. However, in these challenging ecomnomic times, that may not be possible for you. So, read up on resume writing tips; it can't hurt and it might help.

Best of luck to you in your coding job search.


----------



## cindya19 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for your replies.  I appreciate it.


----------

